# best 27 series trolling battery????



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Getting my boat ready for Chrome trolling. What is the best 27 series battery for trolling and why?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have used many brands in my bassboat and to tell you the truth the everstarts at walmart have been the best for me. You can spend big dollars for certain brands of batteries but they seem to work great for the price.

MARK


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

I have Interstates and I like them a lot. Recharge quickly and have never ran out of juice yet. Lund Pro Sport 1700 24 volt system. 2 cents


----------

